# Akrapovic Dealers - Carbon Exhaust Tips in stock?



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

Any GTROC traders got the carbon fibre exhaust tips in stock?

Please PM me a price delivered UK mainland for a set of 4 tips including VAT.

Must have, can't look at them any more :runaway:


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

I'd guess you can only get these if you have an akro system fitted (which you may well have, for all I know!).

Can't see them wanting their name associated with other manufacturer's main exhaust components.


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey midlife are you changing tips as the innerpipe can been seen with the standard tips?

I had this issue. All I did was loosen the retaining bolts on the oem tips and slide them out a bit and retighten. Problem solved.


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

mickv said:


> I'd guess you can only get these if you have an akro system fitted (which you may well have, for all I know!).
> 
> Can't see them wanting their name associated with other manufacturer's main exhaust components.


Did wonder, but spoke to them to explain I want for a standard system and they would supply no problem.

Guess it's free advertising really


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

MidLifeCrisis said:


> Any GTROC traders got the carbon fibre exhaust tips in stock?
> 
> Please PM me a price delivered UK mainland for a set of 4 tips including VAT.
> 
> Must have, can't look at them any more :runaway:


Try Sumo Power

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/144669-sumo-power-appointed-akrapovic-dealer.html


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

S99ANE said:


> Hey midlife are you changing tips as the innerpipe can been seen with the standard tips?
> 
> I had this issue. All I did was loosen the retaining bolts on the oem tips and slide them out a bit and retighten. Problem solved.


Been there, done that, got the T-shirt 

Linky


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

MidLifeCrisis said:


> Did wonder, but spoke to them to explain I want for a standard system and they would supply no problem.
> 
> Guess it's free advertising really


That is surprising. Then again, I haven't seen the price yet.:runaway:


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

mickv said:


> That is surprising. Then again, I haven't seen the price yet.:runaway:


I'd strongly advise avoiding seeing the price :runaway:


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

I've shit my eyes. How much?


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

mickv said:


> I've shit my eyes. How much?


There's no need to go that far. You could have just shut them!


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

mickv said:


> I've shit my eyes. How much?


£1k a set.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

can we see pictures of what you get for your £1000?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

MidLifeCrisis said:


> £1k a set.


That is the definition of all show and no go / all the gear no idea / all fart and no poo :runaway:

Previous motor an Audi by chance? 

Saw them on Geetak's GTR on Sunday and must confess they do look nice......


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

LOL Sambogrove!
I'm obviously concentrating too much on work and not enough on the forum today. Need to redress the balance!


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

alloy said:


> That is the definition of all show and no go / all the gear no idea / all fart and no poo :runaway:
> 
> Previous motor an Audi by chance?
> 
> Saw them on Geetak's GTR on Sunday and must confess they do look nice......


There is a huge amount of all show and no go bits on here, all of which cost stupid amounts of money if it's GT-R related.

Audi? Yes, had a 200 Quattro several million years ago and two Quattro UR which I loved.

I like, so will have


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

MidLifeCrisis said:


> I like, so will have


Completely agree, enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

alloy said:


> Completely agree, enjoy :thumbsup:


Good man, you only live once, it's not a practise :runaway:

Trying to make sure my last ever cheque bounces


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> can we see pictures of what you get for your £1000?


£50 each + GT-R tax + VAT = £1k :runaway:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

They do look pretty awesome!

But for £1000, I'd struggle to justify it.

How about, you buy them, then pm me where you live and I'll pop over and steal them from you?

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

mickv said:


> LOL Sambogrove!
> I'm obviously concentrating too much on work and not enough on the forum today. Need to redress the balance!


That's ok. we all have those sorts of days. i had one yesterday and completely missed all the CPR timebomb shinanigans


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

They are real nice but 1k....that's madness....if you want I could take yours off spray them black or even get them wrapped and stick some akrapovic stickers on for no more than £850


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> They do look pretty awesome!
> 
> But for £1000, I'd struggle to justify it.
> 
> ...


I've waited months for someone as daft as me so I can pull the same stunt. No joy, so must pay and display


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Surely someone can make something similar without the GTR tax?? Knight racer? Epr?


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

MidLifeCrisis said:


> £50 each + GT-R tax + VAT = £1k :runaway:


 What? that is just greed.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> Surely someone can make something similar without the GTR tax?? Knight racer? Epr?


yes we can do it and have wanted to for quite a while. i keep swaying shall i shan't i. the mould fee will cost me £3000 to produce something to a good standard and handle the temps, but then to produce more will be much less than the 1k quoted.

my only worry is will we sell enough. kev & alex are on my case to pull trigger :flame:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

What is a GT-R tax? rip offs?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> yes we can do it and have wanted to for quite a while. i keep swaying shall i shan't i. the mould fee will cost me £3000 to produce something to a good standard and handle the temps, but then to produce more will be much less than the 1k quoted.
> 
> my only worry is will we sell enough. kev & alex are on my case to pull trigger :flame:


Do a group buy. Work out the material cost plus margin. Then start a list of names explaining the cost will be £3000 divided by the number on the list + the cost of materials and margin

Then make it clear all future sales will be at a higher price. 

Risk free

Mook


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

enshiu said:


> What is a GT-R tax? rip offs?


bit like paying £3.50 for a coffee or £6 for a small bottle cider at a festival


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

lol normal at fuel pump station in Germany 5 pounds for 100ml coffee


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

Stevie76 said:


> They are real nice but 1k....that's madness....if you want I could take yours off spray them black or even get them wrapped and stick some akrapovic stickers on for no more than £850


Engage CJ voice. I didn't get where I am today...

By have a grain of sense...


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> Do a group buy. Work out the material cost plus margin. Then start a list of names explaining the cost will be £3000 divided by the number on the list + the cost of materials and margin
> 
> Then make it clear all future sales will be at a higher price.
> 
> ...


Now that's a plan. Where do I sign up?


----------



## Saunders (Mar 1, 2011)

Sign me up for this also. Come on Ben you know it makes sense. Now where's that trigger? :thumbsup:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I have a set to swap fo the ti ones my Akrapovic came with.
But they are so unutterably gorgeous, I just want to keep them on my desk as sculpture! 










The inner sleeve is titanium, and the CF has a special heat resistant resin that is guaranteed not to yellow or discolour with use. Incredibly light too.

Here's a vid Akrapovic made of their recent event at Portimau (the day after Nissan/JRM's successful GT1 races)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eU3qQi7_S6o
The 458 was incredible!


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

David.Yu said:


> But they are so unutterably gorgeous, I just want to keep them on my desk as sculpture!


Stop it David. They are horrible things. You desperately want to sell them half price to someone far less sensible than you who won't realise just how horrible they are.

Please?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

MidLifeCrisis said:


> Stop it David. They are horrible things. You desperately want to sell them half price to someone far less sensible than you who won't realise just how horrible they are.
> 
> Please?


No chance! If I ever have to sell the system, it will be with the (still very nice) ti tips. I'm keeping these as desk art forever!


----------



## jcullen (Apr 12, 2010)

Got to agree they look fantastic, but, how long u think they'll be on the car before some scrote take's a shine to them.....


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

David.Yu said:


> No chance! If I ever have to sell the system, it will be with the (still very nice) ti tips. I'm keeping these as desk art forever!


Drat, my cunning plan failed :runaway:


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

MidLifeCrisis said:


> There is a huge amount of all show and no go bits on here, all of which cost stupid amounts of money if it's GT-R related.
> 
> Audi? Yes, had a 200 Quattro several million years ago and two Quattro UR which I loved.
> 
> I like, so will have


Don't suppose that the 200 was an Avant was it?


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

Cris said:


> Don't suppose that the 200 was an Avant was it?


No Chris, regular white 4 door with black leather. 225,000miles and I beat the living daylights out of it for a year. Brilliant car.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

MidLifeCrisis said:


> No Chris, regular white 4 door with black leather. 225,000miles and I beat the living daylights out of it for a year. Brilliant car.


Cheers thought I'd ask. Back in the day my father had a red 200 Avant. Cracking car but apparently one of something like five in the UK. Very quick for the time.


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

Cris said:


> Cheers thought I'd ask. Back in the day my father had a red 200 Avant. Cracking car but apparently one of something like five in the UK. Very quick for the time.


Awesome! Even the 4 door was a fairly rare site then. I absolutely loved that car, it was very quick in it's day, especially on a modest back road . Drove 661 miles from Norfolk to the north side of Loch Ness in it non stop, apart from one fuel up.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

it looks nice on its own but does it not blend into the other pars around the back that are also black in colour. I like the normal ones or gtc as you can see them better.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

MidLifeCrisis said:


> Awesome! Even the 4 door was a fairly rare site then. I absolutely loved that car, it was very quick in it's day, especially on a modest back road . Drove 661 miles from Norfolk to the north side of Loch Ness in it non stop, apart from one fuel up.


I remember thinking that my Dad was mad for swapping his Lotus Espirt for some Audi Estate (teenagers always know best). It had some amazing features like climate control (didn't get that on a Lotus), a drive computer and locking differentials. Properly flash for when you're down the park with your mates drinking cheapo cider!


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

Cris said:


> I remember thinking that my Dad was mad for swapping his Lotus Espirt for some Audi Estate (teenagers always know best). It had some amazing features like climate control (didn't get that on a Lotus), a drive computer and locking differentials. Properly flash for when you're down the park with your mates drinking cheapo cider!


Too right! Who ever ordered mine new had taken the option list and ticked everything. I often think about that car even 25 odd years later.

Sorry to say new Audi's don't have the same appeal to me. Well engineered and built, but somehow boring. Personally think all German cars suffer the same thing now to a greater or lesser extent, too clinical, no excitement :flame: 

Give me a proper Sport Quattro with 550bhp any day


----------



## Saunders (Mar 1, 2011)

My last car was my first Audi. It will also be my last Audi. I went for an S 5. It was the dullest car I have ever had. 12 months ownership after which it was sold.


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

Saunders said:


> My last car was my first Audi. It will also be my last Audi. I went for an S 5. It was the dullest car I have ever had. 12 months ownership after which it was sold.


Good looking, well built, well engineered, decent drive, no sole. That's the problem for me with current German cars. Audi, BMW, Mercedes, Porche all compete with each other to see who can have the most horse power, and simultaneously be the most boring.

The Italians and Japanese have always been barking mad in their own ways, this is a good thing


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

*P.U.L.L. T.H.E .T.R.I.G.G.E.R. !!!*



Benji Linney GTC said:


> my only worry is will we sell enough. kev & alex are on my case to pull trigger :flame:


Mate this thread has made 4 pages in 24 hours! they'll sell like hot cakes!!!





































GET THE MESSAGE ?!


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

I can see it now, Ben @ GTC is now completely minted due to producing the single most desired item on this planet. There has been rioting in the streets and governments have fallen. Pictures of the desired item have now been banned worldwide due to the graphic sexual content. The only place you can see a picture now is Amsterdam, and then only down near the railway station...

Take your pick of the most sexually charged image, it's a close run thing, but I want both :chuckle:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

If it's an obvious copy there might alsp infringement proceedings of a registered design.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Adamantium said:


> If it's an obvious copy there might alsp infringement proceedings of a registered design.


our guys want straight cut tips (not slashed) and larger than akra. i don't want to copy but there is demand for quality carbon tips. no one can patent exhaust tips based on oem design, its anti competitive and pretty sure hks came out with that design behind the tips first.


----------



## hairyaardvark (Feb 7, 2010)

Where do I sign up Ben?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'd have some too Ben...my current exhaust setup sounds great but could def use some carbon tips


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> our guys want straight cut tips (not slashed) and larger than akra. i don't want to copy but there is demand for quality carbon tips. no one can patent exhaust tips based on oem design, its anti competitive and pretty sure hks came out with that design behind the tips first.


Agree. All tips on the market are closely based on the OEM style. Exception might be the Nismo Ti system, could be an issue using that style, but even then imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.

M' Lud, the defendant made an exhaust tip that was large and round.

So the offending exhaust tip is the same style as standard, and the same as virtually all other car on the planet apart from size?

Yes M' Lud.

Do you agree your own tip is inherently similar to the original manufacturers style?

Yes M' Lud.

Case closed :chairshot


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

MidLifeCrisis said:


> Agree. All tips on the market are closely based on the OEM style. Exception might be the Nismo Ti system, could be an issue using that style, but even then imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.
> 
> M' Lud, the defendant made an exhaust tip that was large and round.
> 
> ...




happens all the time even (mostly) at top level, vettel was all over that Ferrari cockpit after qualifying :flame:


----------

